# BANGKOK | The Crest Sukhumvit 34 | 28 fl | U/C



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

*DEVELOPER*
SC Asset Corporation Public Company Limited

*LAND TENURE*

Freehold

*LOCATION*

Sukhumvit 34 Next to KEYNE by Sansiri http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1129755

*YEAR OF COMPLETION*
2015-11-30

*NO. OF UNITS*
265

*UNIT SIZES*
Type Units	Size
1 Bedroom 183 35 - 53.3 sqm
2 Bedroom	39	66.4 - 77.9 sqm
Duplex	33	82 - 110.8 sqm
Penthouse	10	86.7 - 100 sqm

*DESCRIPTION*










A 28-storey freehold condominium in Sukhumvit Bangkok, comprising 265 units and ready-to-move-in by end of 2015. Strategically located near prime shopping malls, it is easily accessible within 2 minutes walk from Thong Lo Station, and just 1 station away from The Emporium Shopping Complex. 

The Development is based on the concept - "Your Name is on Top". A premium lifestyle is assured by this exceptional concept that blends luxury, modernity and supreme convenience with a careful selection of premium materials. Sheer satisfaction is inherited into every single detail. 

Unit range from 1 - 2 bedrooms, Duplex units, to the private and luxurious Penthouse. A full range of amenities is available on the top floor, including Sky Fitness Suite, Sky Borderless Swimming Pool, Sky Lounge and Garden.

*RENDERS *




































































































*FLOOR PLANS*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

As of July 10th they've already sold *52 units* to Singaporean Investors during the Global Launch in Singapore.

http://www.ddproperty.com/en/property-news/2012/7/1403/stunning-singapore-sales-for-the-crest

Thai listed developer SC Asset sold an incredibly 52 units at The Crest Sukhumvit 34 during its global launch in Singapore last weekend, underlining the substantial interest in Thailand properties from Singaporean buyers.

The 28-storey freehold condominium, which will feature 265 units, is expected to be completed by the end of 2015. It will comprise 183 one-bedroom units (from 35 sqm to 53 sqm), 39 two-bedroom units (from 66 sqm to 77 sqm), 33 duplex apartments (from 82 sqm to 110 sqm) and 10 penthouses (from 86 sqm to 100 sqm).

Prices for sales achieved in Singapore were between THB 174,650 and THB 188,000 per sqm for units on the 16th floors and above, according to the SQFT Global Properties, the Singapore real estate agent responsible for the launch event.

Dave Loo, Managing Director of SQFT Global Properties, told DDProperty.com: “Over the weekend, we gathered that the main reasons that spur Singaporeans to buy Bangkok property are that, firstly, Singaporeans are beginning to find the Singapore property prices too high to enter with a smaller budget. On top of this, the current regulations that have been imposed have made it more difficult for Singaporeans to enter the property market. As a result their attentions have turned towards the overseas property market in search of greener pastures.”

Singapore has recently hosted global launch events for London property developments but this is believe to be the first time that a Thailand developer has chosen to launch its property in the city state before making it available to buyers at home.

Loo explained: “Within Asia, the Bangkok property market has become one of the more appealing cities to invest in, in the absence of government intervention. In fact, they have been promoting Thailand as a destination for business and tourism.”

In May PropertyGuru, Singapore’s leading property website, estimiated that more than 400 ovserseas property transactions happen every month on the island, although no offical figures are available. Interest in Thai properties among Singaporean buyers has been increasing rapidly this year and more developers are marketing their projects to affluent buyers there. Knight Frank Thailand recently revealed that Singapore buyers have become an important and significant overseas nationality buying on the resort island of Phuket.

Loo added: “Prospective buyers that came to the event with the purpose of investing were primarily concerned with taxation matters, price trends, capital growth and rental yields. The location of the project and the accessibility were also important to them. Those that were buying for their home stay were concerned with the environment they live in, as well as location and accessbility. Most importantly, buyers wanted to understand if the prices being quoted were justified.”


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

melrocks50 said:


> Just went to the Presale party today. Prices range from 5.5-20 million. Already around 60% sold as of around 2-3pm today.
> 
> Here is the pic of the model
> 
> ...


From Jul 14 2012


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Now U/C but no pics so far.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice. I see there is a lot of choice in apartments here.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice look at the facilities and the apartments units  .


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

29/6/57


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> From Seamless Automotive rooftop to the east by thebo21, on Flickr


----------

